# Info on AMF Red Wing Hunter Recurve



## smwright (Oct 21, 2011)

I have found this left handed red wing hunter AMF in storage, does anyone have any input on these bows?


----------



## Buck111 (Oct 23, 2011)

I've got two right handers, both are good shooters. Bob Lee started the company, Head Ski purchased it then AMF. Mine are Head Ski versions. Post some pics if you can.


----------



## BAMABUCK (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine usually gets used more than my Bear. It's a smooth shooter.


----------



## smwright (Oct 28, 2011)

I wish I could use it but it's a lefty . I've read good things about them. It may just become a peice to hang above the 
mantle.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 30, 2011)

I've got this one. It's a 58", 51# @ 28",  head ski era bow. Did a few mods on the riser, stippled the grip, and added inserts for a kwikee kwiver. Also refinished the entire bow. It needs a new home, since I am dropping down in weight and getting out of the recurve business.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 30, 2011)

smwright said:


> I wish I could use it but it's a lefty . I've read good things about them. It may just become a peice to hang above the
> mantle.



Bring it down Scarietta way and I'll shoot it. Seriously, bring it down and let's check it out to make sure it is shootable.


----------

